# weird problem with subs



## sinness1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I just bought new amp (power acoustik ps2-1200) which is a two channel 1200 watt amp, it is 4ohms and 2ohms stable. i have it wired mono to a 1300 watt 4ohm sony subwoofer. it was working fine for about a week but then all of the sudden it cut out. the fuse was blown by the battery so i bought a new one and put it in. the subs worked for about five seconds then cut out again and the new fuse blew. so i looked at all the wiring and i noticed that my ground cable had a bad connection and the insulation on the wire was melting... so i went home and re crimped the wire and hooked it back up to the amp and when i turned my stereo back on, it worked but the sub sounded real distorted like it was blown, then after about a minute of it running, it turned off and the amp light turned red. i turned my stereo back on and the green amp light came on but it was flickering. I thought maybe it was to small of a fuse by the battery (50) so i bought a 60. i put the fuse in and turned my stereo on and the green light on the amp was solid and not flickering.. but now the sub isnt making any noise at all? any ideas? i dont know wether to return the amp or the sub..


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah,
You blew the woofer then tried to fix it by putting in a bigger fuse? Make sure you have good clean wires(power and ground) and they are the right size for what you have. A good ground is an important part of the install. The AMP is probably bad now, I would try to get a warranty for it. The sub is shot but they may replace it (Why I have no clue) but some places will to keep you spending your money with them.
If the AMP is floating in your trunk, then really what do you expect........ I have seen that a million times then they complain there BEATS AIN'T HITTIN.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

What size is your power and ground wire for your amp, where is the amp mounted? Where are you getting your remote signal for the amp to turn on?


----------



## sinness1 (Jun 9, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> Yeah,
> You blew the woofer then tried to fix it by putting in a bigger fuse? Make sure you have good clean wires(power and ground) and they are the right size for what you have. A good ground is an important part of the install. The AMP is probably bad now, I would try to get a warranty for it. The sub is shot but they may replace it (Why I have no clue) but some places will to keep you spending your money with them.
> If the AMP is floating in your trunk, then really what do you expect........ I have seen that a million times then they complain there BEATS AIN'T HITTIN.


they were 8 gauge wires and i had them installed by my dad who is an electrician. all of the wires were crimped with those metal things and they all have a clean connection. the amp wasnt floating around in my trunk, it was screwed in to the back of my seats. im returning my amp for my money back and i decided to just buy a mono amp. i dont know a lot about this **** but i was thinking of getting a mono amp with an rms thats the same as the sub. any suggestions on a mono amp that is under $150 that will work good with this sub? (Sony XS-L126P5B). i was looking at the Boss CX1100M, MTX Audio TC4001, Power Acoustik LFA1-2000D, or Kenwood KAC-8104D. im kind of leaning toward the kenwood because my friend has kenwood **** and he likes it


----------



## sinness1 (Jun 9, 2009)

lcurle said:


> What size is your power and ground wire for your amp, where is the amp mounted? Where are you getting your remote signal for the amp to turn on?


theyre all 8 gauge. the amp was screwed onto the back of my seats, with plenty of room to breathe. the remote signal is coming from the back of my deck


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if you have two subs that are 400 watts RMS each then you at least need a 800 watt RMS amp


----------

